# Been playing around with Garageband - my first 2 tunes



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I don't even know which section a post like this goes into. We should have a 'showcase' section or something.

I have been toying around doing my first recordings with garageband on my Mac. All I have is a toneport and a radio shack mic, so take that into account when listening please.

Garageband is great. I have full confidence that when I get a better rig to run into it I could do some nice recordings.

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=775221

Anyway, let me know what you think.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

actually i like this even more every time i listen to it lol. your radio shack mic isnt holding yu back at all.

i keep hearing about garageband, and its ease of use- ive got to check it out, very intriguing- im a guy who spends 12 hours straight trying to program a drum track, only to give up n delete it all and record the sound of my foot kicking a peice of wood instead. im a very frustrated man.

great idea to have a section here dedicated to posting personal recordings and song ideas etc- to share critique and advice. might give some of us the confidence to add our things to the gc main page playlist.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

sounds great, thumbs up all the way!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Not my favorite style of music but the quality sounded pretty good.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

I liked it, especially the instrumental. Makes me want a new Mac, soon, soon.

Thanks for that!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey yeah that's great! I agree with Warren I SO want a new Mac!


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

fraser said:


> great idea to have a section here dedicated to posting personal recordings and song ideas etc- to share critique and advice. might give some of us the confidence to add our things to the gc main page playlist.


Could have one like the gear page, User Sound Clips???


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya, I have never tried recording anything myself so I was surprised when I went to post a link and realized there is no kind of Showcase section. There is the recording section, but I was more posting my songs than my recording techniques (which are nihl lol).


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

fraser said:


> great idea to have a section here dedicated to posting personal recordings and song ideas etc- to share critique and advice. *might give some of us the confidence to add our things to the gc main page playlist.*





Paul said:


> Am I the only one who knows about this page?
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/clips.htm


I did know about the MP3 player but I thought we were talking about something a little less restrictive or formal.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Warren said:


> I did know about the MP3 player but I thought we were talking about something a little less restrictive or formal.


yes, my thought was that the things on the gc main site are all pretty high quality, perhaps intimidating for some ppl- especially if they just starting out- im amazed how some ppl can put theyre first recording together tho and itll be incredible.
and its good to have other ears and opinions to comment- even just to get opinions on mixdowns and equalization etc- like they do over at soundclick.
heres another example- if you were the creater of this-

http://media.putfile.com/fraser-dirty-old-town-

would you want it to be used on the main page as an example of your work?
lol probbly not, but its fun to just share goofy stuff too.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hey Guys. I added 1 more tunes to my page. So I have done 3 recordings in Garageband now. I am learning a bit more each time. These ones are a little more Rockin. Time After Time After Time is all Tele action for the guitars.

Still using the crappy mic, but learning to make it sound a wee bit better.

I am going by my bowling nickname for this project which is "Ted Striker". lol.

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/defa...?bandID=775221

Thanks


----------

